# Farmtrac 300DTC replacement clutch availability



## slim0112000 (May 1, 2017)

Hello All,

I have a Farmtrac 300DTC that I bought as a basket case. I have completely rebuilt the engine and now I am looking for a clutch. I'mlooking for something that is NOT in the $900-$1100 price range that I have been seeing on Farmtrac parts site. The pressure plate has a Kia stamp on it with K79A etched in it. Does anyone know a cross reference/recommendation on getting a clutch?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take the following numbers to NAPA and they will be able to cross to something in the $100 range for disc and pressure plate:

KIA	0k79a16410
KIA	0K71E-16-410
SACHS	3082 632 601
HAVAM	AD4265
LuK Global Number 622 3030 770
AISIN	CK-009
SACHS	06 3082 632 601
KIA	K79A-16410

Take your old disc and pressure plate along to verify fit.


----------

